# LG One Touch Recording



## Mozee (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there anywhere I can download the software application for my LG one touch recorder GSA-5169D online.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.honestech.com/main/menu1_3a.asp


----------



## Mozee (Jan 5, 2008)

MysticEyes said:


> http://www.honestech.com/main/menu1_3a.asp


Loads of thanks MysticEyes, you made my day:up:


----------



## Mozee (Jan 5, 2008)

Loads of thanks MysticEyes, you made my day


----------



## ballz2k8 (Aug 20, 2008)

any chance someone could re-upload this to somewhere.

I have lost my cd and cannot find it anywhere, honestech have removed it from their site now.


----------

